
We Don't Know a Planet Like This - hackr_nj
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/05/13/we-dont-know-planet-co2-levels-hit-415-ppm-first-time-3-million-years
======
gnode
I find it unrealistic to expect a sudden course correction with such great
economic impact. It thus seems inevitable to me that we'll be employing some
kind of drastic climate management solution, e.g. filling the atmosphere with
sulphate aerosols.

